# Small Natives/Indians?



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I need to find some small native or indian figures for a diorama. I have 1/72 scale Zulu warriors(prefect for the model), but they are too small. I am looking for something that is in a 1/32- 1/48 or O scale range. Small toy figures could work if I can find the right look/size. Does anybody know of a source?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A company called Pegasus Hobbies produces a 1/48 set of figures called "California Mission Indians". The figures are a bit on the boring side if you're looking for warrior-type figures (this set appears to be an attempt to show these people performing their "everyday chores"), but they might be a good starting point for whatever you're trying to do. I've seen these at my LHS, and the detail is average compared to other 1/48 figures I've seen. I think they also have one or two sets in 1/72 scale, though they are pretty much the same as these.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pgh/pgh7004.htm


----------

